# Toys



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

Toys are a fun way to keep your O happy and healthy. Now I'd like us all to tell how we entertain our lil' friends....! Me, myself, I keep a wiffle ball, a golf ball, a water bottle, and a tile. I make them look like litter to keep the tank looking natural yet the oscars can still have fun. And my GT's love them to.

opcorn: opcorn: :lol: opcorn:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I use other fish :lol:


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> I use other fish :lol:


LOL


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Golf balls & re-arranging the tank are full time entertainment for my 'O' & 'JD'; although I have to admit I kinda like 'TFG's solution! :lol: :lol: "T"


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

when i used to use large gravel my oscars would regularly stack it all in one corner of the tank and they would ignore the golf balls, when i switched to sand they'd attack the golf balls......watching them rearrange rocks is more fun, and other fish too


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Bells oscars seem to use thier caudal fins to move the sand around more than anything :lol:

And no... no eggs again yet...


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

My O loves smooth river rocks. Every water change I pile them up, and he knocks them down, and relocates them. It also keeps him from trying to break the heater.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Ya know those little plastic eggs that silly putty comes in? I've poked holes in one of them and put some frozen food (bloodworms/brine shrimp/etc) in them... as the fish play with the eggs just enough frozen food seeps out to keep them interested...


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Putty eggs? I've gotta try that one with my haps  They'd love it.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

That is a cool idea Toby...


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Toby_H said:


> Ya know those little plastic eggs that silly putty comes in? I've poked holes in one of them and put some frozen food (bloodworms/brine shrimp/etc) in them... as the fish play with the eggs just enough frozen food seeps out to keep them interested...


That is a great idea! I am going to try that.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I know it's been a few months, but this thread is worth bumping...great idea, Toby. =D> 
BV


----------



## Logan Brace (Oct 14, 2007)

Just bumping an old thread a couple of times! :wink:


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Toby_H said:


> Ya know those little plastic eggs that silly putty comes in? I've poked holes in one of them and put some frozen food (bloodworms/brine shrimp/etc) in them... as the fish play with the eggs just enough frozen food seeps out to keep them interested...


This is a great idea! I feel bad for my O. I think he deserves more space than a 75, considering he spent most of his life in a 125 and 250. He usually entertains himself by moving my turtle around. I'm not sure it amuses my turtle though.


----------



## Carmine (Nov 30, 2009)

> He usually entertains himself by moving my turtle around. I'm not sure it amuses my turtle though.


Loolz


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I bought some fake floating lily pads from Lowe's and my O just loves, loves, loves to push them around, drown them, ram them into the glass!! Absolutely hilarious! They do get a beating though and I need to replace them as I noticed during the water change yesterday that they are pretty ragged...


----------



## kitana8 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't own a Oscar, but I trained one as well as many bettas and goldfish. Clicker training is a wonderful and fun way to entertain a bored fish, and afterward we view them in a whole different way. THese videos are from Karen Pryor, a world renowned animal trainer, but anyone can do this at home.

http://www.reachingtheanimalmind.com/chapter_04.html (watch fainting fish)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STLgWyXG ... _embedded#


----------

